# Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?



## fisher_chris (3. November 2006)

Hallo Schwedenfans,

ich verbringe meinen Urlaub gerne in Schweden. Leider ist es schwierig sein Reiseziel einfach "auf gut Glück" auszusuchen und so fahre ich eigendlich immer nach Dalarna. Da kenne ich die Umgebung schon und weiss dass ich keine negativen Überraschungen erleben werde. Jedoch möchte ich jetzt gerne auch andere Gegenden bereisen, da es in Schweden sicher auch noch andere attraktive Reiseziele gibt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar kurze Reiseberichte schreiben, denn ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch die Wahl Schweden mit dem Wohnmobil zu bereisen und mir die schönsten Plätze selbst auszusuchen (soviel Zeit habe ich aber leider nicht #c ).

Damit ihr auch was davon habt, fange ich erstmal mit Dalarna an:

Die Gegend ist wunderschön und hat große Ähnlichkeit mit Kanada. Die Wälder sind groß und es gibt vor allem Kiefern und Birken. Im Sommer ist der Boden oft übersäht mit Heidelbeeren und man kann auch frei laufende Elche beobachten.

Neben größeren und kleineren Seen gibt es auch noch einige Bäche die zum Fliegenfischen einladen.

In den Seen gibt es hauptsächlich Hechte und Barsche,jedoch kann man auch zum Teil größere Forellen und Öring fangen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Mit Dalarna hast du dir schon einmal eine wirklich gute Gegend aus gesucht.
Diese Gegend bietet wirklich alles was ein Hechtangler sucht.
Mir selber hat es so gefallen, dass ich es in meinem Programm mit aufgenommen habe.
Und wenn es mal auf wirklich große Lachse und Hecht gehen soll  kann ich dir den Jockfall empfehlen.
Liegt am Polarkreis dort ist das Angeln auf  Hecht und Forelle in den unzähligen Seen möglich.
Und was da jedes Jahr an Lachse gefangen wird habe ich selber erst nicht geglaubt.
Der Rekord mit der Spinnangel liegt glaube ich um die 20 kg und mit der Fliegenrute um die 17 kg.
Ich habe hier eine Karte da gehst du oben rechts auf  Hybrid und vergrößerst sie.
Da kannst du dir ein Bild von den unzähligen Seen in Schweden machen.

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Illexfreak (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Also in DAlarna habe ich bis jetzt nur den Amungen befischt ein Super Zandergewässer aber zu viel befischt von Einheimischen(schleppnetzte)Ich würde es aber dennoch keinm raten dorthin zu gehn weil die Zander nicht mehr lange drin sind wegen der Überfischung


----------



## fisher_chris (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Danke Knurri, der Jockfall wäre sicher einen Versuch wert!
@Illexfreak: Leider gibts auch in den wenig bewohnten Gebieten immer wieder überfischte Gewässer. Schade!
Wie schauts mit den anderen Gegenden aus, muss ja nicht unbedingt wieder Dalarna sein?


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Ich war bereits in Blekinge und Smaland. Blekinge hat viele schölne kleine Seen mit tollen Fischen, jedoch auch einige überfischte. Dafür gibts aber noch die Schären die sehr interessant sind wenn man auf Hecht angelt.

In Smaland waren wir letzte Woche, am Tuvesjön in der Nähe von Ljungby, der Bolmen ist auch lediglich 25 km entfernt. Sehr schöne recht abgelegene Gegend mit tollen Seen.


----------



## fisher_chris (5. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Ja, in den Schären war ich auch schon öfters angeln. Ist wirklich ein Top Angelgebiet. Im Sommer bevorzuge ich allerdings das Festland, weil man dort ungestört Zelten, Kanufahren und Lagerfeuer machen kann.
Für die Schärenfans hänge ich noch ein paar Fotos von meinem Urlaub im Mai 06 an.


----------



## forester20xt (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hallo,
ich möchte 2016 an den Tuvesjön im Frühjahr ( Mai ). Welche Tipps zum Gewässer bzw. zu Ködern, Wobblern u.a. kannst Du mir geben ?
Hast Du eine Gewässerkarte, wo man sich bezüglich der Tiefen orientieren kann ? 
MfG und Petri
Gerhard


----------



## Teichbubi (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*



forester20xt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte 2016 an den Tuvesjön im Frühjahr ( Mai ). Welche Tipps zum Gewässer bzw. zu Ködern, Wobblern u.a. kannst Du mir geben ?
> Hast Du eine Gewässerkarte, wo man sich bezüglich der Tiefen orientieren kann ?
> MfG und Petri
> Gerhard



Hallo,

da du scheinbar neu bist erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board. Der Post ist von 2006 und der User war vor 5 Jahren das letzte Mal online. Also erhoff dir von ihm nicht allzu viele Tipps. Vielleicht hilft dir aber ein Anderer weiter.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

@forester20xt,
erst  mal herzlich willkommen im Board und gleich noch nen daumen hoch, weil du offenbar die suche verwendet hast, um einen passendes thema zu finden.

leider ist dieser "trööt"  schon sehr alt wie Teichbubi ja schon angemerkt hat, der Themenstarter steht wohl nicht mehr zur verfügung.

ich würde dir raten, in diesem bereich 
Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland
 ein eigenes thema zu erstellen mit einem aussagekräftigen titel wie z.b. "Tipps gesucht zu Tuvesjön im Frühjahr".

ich denke, so bekommst du eher antwort


----------



## bennyhill (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Ich fange mal an:                                              Almanän  bei Hässleholm. LöddeÄ/Kävlinge-Ä bei Lund, HeligeÄ bei Växjö, Emman  bei Malilla. Angemanälven bei Äsele.                                          Das Fjell-Gebiet Funäsdalen bei Tannäs.
Helga-Sjö, Anneby-Sjö, Lyen, Flären (Smaland)
Küste von Sundsvall und Insel Alnö bei Sundsvall, Insel Gotland, Inseln Senoren, Sturkö und Tjurkö.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## bastus (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Moin ich habe ebenfalls schon so einige Gewässer in Schweden beangelt. 
Bolmen ,Asnen , Immeln, Sommen ,Solgen, Nissan , Lagan usw.
Schön zum Angeln sind alle gewesen.
 Man sollte sich generell darüber im Klaren sein , daß einen so grosse Gewässer wie zB der Bolmen schnell überfordern können .Es ist hier nicht ganz einfach die Fische zu finden und oft sind die grossen Seen auch recht windanfällig . Da kann es schnell mal einen Meter Welle geben und das ist mit nem kleinen Boot kein Spass mehr . 
Ich bin in letzter Zeit dazu übergegangen die Seen nach dem Fischbestand auszuwählen und bei der Grösse darauf zu achten daß mit dem vorhandenen Boot der Ganze See erschlossen werden kann. das bedeutet für ein Normales Tuckerboot mit 5 ps  maximal ca 20 km2 Wasserfläche .
Auf www.ifiske.se findet man für viele Seen ein Verzeichnis der vorkommenden Fischarten.
Barsch und Hecht gibt es eigentlich in jedem Gewässer , will man Zander ,Aal ( Hier besonders auf die Erlaubnis achten ) Aalquappe oder Friedfische wie zB. Schleien fangen, sollte man sich gründlich informieren.

Landschaftlich ist es überall schön in Schweden .
Generell gillt ,je nördlicher man ist desto schroffer und unberührter wird die Gegend .
Ich war mal am Baven höhe Stockholm , da hat man Tagelang kein anderes menschliches Wesen gesehen.

Wie gesagt schön war es bis jetzt überall und es gab auch schon Seen in denen man in einem Jahr gut gefangen hat und im nächsten Jahr zur gleichen Zeit die Fische hart erarbeitet werden mussten .


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Puh, ich stelle gerade fest, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist, noch alle Gewässer auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Aber kann mich der Gruppe nur anschließen. Einen Reitz hatten alle Seen oder Flüsse und gefangen wurde halt auch mal mehr und mal weniger. Hier die Stationen meiner Schwedenreisen die ich noch auf die Reihe bekomme: Von Öland aus den Kalmar Sund, Orlunden, Mörrum, Sinnern, Eman bei Högsby, Solgen, Skedesjön, Nömmen, Bodasjön bei Göteborg, Bodasjön bei Eksjö, Vänern, Oklangen, Unnen, Hummeln, Roklangen....#c mehr bekomme ich nicht mehr auf die Reihe.:q


----------



## arnichris (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Ich kann hier folgende Seen aufführen: Raklangen, Skedesjön, Nömmen, Skagern, Bodasjön bei Göteborg und Orlunden...


----------



## ellobo11 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Bei mir sind es noch nicht soo viele fahre erst seit 2011 nach Skandinavien,
also mit Kanu,Zelt und Angel auf dem
Lelång,Östra Silen 2x,Fegensee/ Kalvsjön und Lentua, wobei der letzte in Finnland ist.


----------



## albifisch (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Als eingefleischter Schwedenfan werde ich mich natürlich mit einhaken.
Lassejön, Kalv, Busjön, Silen, Vidöstern, Bolmen, Kösen, Rusken, Kiasjön, Bolman, Lillan, Lagan, Kynne Älv, Vrigstadsan.

Gruß
Albifisch#h


----------



## bennyhill (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Ist ja sagenhaft was hier schon an Gewässern bearbeitet wurde,  ich glaube da würde selbst mancher Schwede blass werden. Ich bin gespannt was hier noch so kommt...
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Na ja , waren bei mir zwar nicht so viele , aber an manchen war ich schon mehrmals . Der Knon bei Ekshärad , die Schären vor Västervik , der Öresjön bei Kinna , der Bolmen und an meinem Lieblingssee ,  dem Asnen .


----------



## Bastison (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Moin, wir fahren seid vielen Jahren an den Örlen. Haben aber auch schon Tagestouren an den Viken und den Vättern gemacht. Besonders der viken ist sowohl landschaftlich, als auch vom Fischbestand ein Traum


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hallo Leute ! Folgende Gewässer haben wir ( Muttern und ich ) im laufe der Zeit beangelt : 
Kalmarsund , Klackasjön , Ösjön , Fävren , Byasjön , Ottersjön , Skärsjön ( oft ) , Himmlean , Vidöstern , Fegen , Nömmen , Solgen , Ätran , Viskan , Jällunden . Letztes und dieses Jahr konnten wir krankheitsbedingt nicht nach Schweden , aber 2016 im Herbst geht´s wieder los #6 .
Wünsche Euch allen frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch , das wichtigste , bleibt gesund !  Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## mathias160888 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren im September am Lake Run! Tolles Gewässer, tolle
Anlage direkt am See. Guide war super! Nur der Reiseveranstalter prahlte mit leeren Versprechen!

Würden aber immer wieder dort hin fahren. Nur dieses mal auf eigene Faust!


----------



## forester20xt (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hallo,
können Sie mir sagen, ob es im Nordteil des Tuvesjön Schilf oder Wasserrosenfelder gibt und haben Sie die Möglichkeit mir eine Tiefenkarte/Skizze zu mailen ? Ich werde 2016 2 Wochen im Mai am Tuvesjön meinen Urlaub verbringen . Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar ! Vorab schon ein gesundes neues Jahr !


----------



## forester20xt (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Danke für den netten Hinweis. Ich kann Hinweise zum See Lönnern bei der Ortschaft Ulricehamn, dem See Fävren und Madesjösjön bei Nybro geben.
Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !
Mfg
Gerhard


----------



## daniel_ (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Puh ob ich alle zusammen bekommen...;-)
Mal abgesehen von den vielen sehr kleinen waren wir an folgenden...

- Klockesjön, Karsnässasjön, Eman, Ryssbysjön, Bolmen, Bolman, Nissan, Lagan, Vättern, Örken, Langban, Lessjön, Stensjön, Bosjön, Langban, Djuprämmen, Örsjön

Mehr fällt mir gerade in der Mittagspause nicht ein ;-)


----------



## Back-to-nature (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab folgende Gewässer befischt:

- Kvarngölen
- Uvasjön
- Hummeln
- Lagan
- Vidöstern
- Klappasjön
- Rusken
- Stora Bellen
- Igelhultgölen
- Försjön bei Kristala
- Försjön bei Eksjö
- Skärsjön bei Ronneby

Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit 

P.S.: War jemand am Öjen bei Malung?

A guat´s Neis wünsch i olle mitanand!

:q

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## gehawe (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Also ich könnte beisteuern:

Bodasjön
Solgen
Bellen (groß und klein)
Skedesjön
Myklaflon
Nömmen
Bergsjön
Gunnern
Glafsfjorden
Värmeln
Rüsken
Algunnen

Wobei ich nur die ersten 3 gut kenne (soweit man einen großen See als Urlauber überhaupt kennen kann).

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## loete1970 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Puh, habt ihr schon viel befischt, mit der Anzahl kann ich nicht dienen, dafür sind die aufgeführten Gewässer mehrfach besucht worden:

die Schären um Oskarshamn
Öresjön
Östra Silen
+ diverse Kleine und nicht weiter bekannte Seen, die während der Urlaube besucht worden sind

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## diaryofdreams (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Wir waren 2015 am Jällunden .. ein sehr schön gelegener See mit einem guten Barsch und Hecht bestand. 
6 Hechte konnte ich auf die Schuppen legen.

Dieses Jahr geht die Reise an den Äsnen


----------



## kuestentanne (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Mälaren (Rotauge, Brasse, Ukelei, Rapfen, Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Quappe) 
Stockholmer Schärengarten (Barsch, Hecht, Hering, Aland, Brasse)
Brunnsviken (Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse, Schleie, Ukelei) 
Edsviken (siehe oben) 
Norrviken (Barsch, Rapfen) 
Fjäturen (Barsch, Rotfeder, Schleie) 
Stockholms Strömmen (theoretisch alles) 
Översjön (Weißfisch, Barsch, Hecht) 
Säbysjön (Weißfisch, Barsch) 
Lejondalssjön (Weißfisch, Barsch, Hecht) 
Rusken (Hecht) 
Öresund (Plattfisch, Dorsch) 
Skagerrak (Smögen, Lysekil) (Dorsch, Köhler, Pollack, Makrele, diverse Lippfische) 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Connaught (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Gewässer in Schweden habt ihr bereits befischt?*

Hmm...alle bekomme ich leider nicht auf die Reihe |uhoh:

Ränken, Hugn, Nysocken, Glafsfjorden, Vänern, Vättern, Trehörningen, Stömnesjön, Södrasjön, Lusten, Visten, Västra Örten, Emsen, Lelång, Stora Gla, Värmeln, Bunn, Ören, Noen, Ralången, Ramsjön, Rattsjön, Nedre Brocken, Landsjön, Nätaren, Älgen, Ylen, Henrikstorpssjön, Runn, Stråken, Sötåsasjön, Stor-Tren, Kolsjön, Idresjön, Burusjön, Öresjön, Klarälven, Svartälven, Svartån, Huskvarnaån, Österdalälven, Sörälven, Storån, Grövlan, Fjätan, Karlskrona Skärgård....


----------

